# FS130R Kombi vs. HT131



## hseII (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm looking to pick up a pole saw.
I will be using it to trim lower limbs that can be reached without a basket: 16' or less basically.

I have a 1 year old 130 dedicated string trimmer, so I don't see getting the Kombi trimmer attachment.

Those of y'all that use these, which do you prefer, and why.


Thank You,
Heath


----------



## Trx250r180 (Nov 6, 2014)

Good qwestion ,i want a pole saw too ,i will pull up a chair and watch the show opcorn:


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 6, 2014)

I like the Stihl HT131.


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Nov 6, 2014)

I've had a HT-101 for a while now. Good power, reliable engine. Heavy as balls. The Kombi setup with the Kevlar extensions is lighter, and looks easier to handle.


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 6, 2014)

GrassGuerilla said:


> I've had a HT-101 for a while now. Good power, reliable engine. Heavy as balls. The Kombi setup with the Kevlar extensions is lighter, and looks easier to handle.


There is a shoulder strap that helps with that weight.


----------



## hseII (Nov 6, 2014)

GrassGuerilla said:


> I've had a HT-101 for a while now. Good power, reliable engine. Heavy as balls. The Kombi setup with the Kevlar extensions is lighter, and looks easier to handle.


Very Good Point.

Wonder how durable the Kombi system is over time


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Nov 6, 2014)

Kombi seems to be fine. Can't speak to the durability of the Kevlar extensions though. It would also seem like a bonus that the modular Kevlar extensions are easily replaced if damaged. Bend or break the telescoping poles of the HT series and your in for a treat.


----------



## hseII (Nov 6, 2014)

GrassGuerilla said:


> Kombi seems to be fine. Can't speak to the durability of the Kevlar extensions though. It would also seem like a bonus that the modular Kevlar extensions are easily replaced if damaged. Bend or break the telescoping poles of the HT series and your in for a treat.


I'm scared to ax how much; if someone besides me broke it, that would probably be worth scraping over


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 6, 2014)

GrassGuerilla said:


> Kombi seems to be fine. Can't speak to the durability of the Kevlar extensions though. It would also seem like a bonus that the modular Kevlar extensions are easily replaced if damaged. Bend or break the telescoping poles of the HT series and your in for a treat.


Yup ask me how I know.


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 6, 2014)

hseII said:


> I'm scared to ax how much; if someone besides me broke it, that would probably be worth scraping over


They are very prone to getting hit.


----------



## hseII (Nov 6, 2014)

GrassGuerilla said:


> Kombi seems to be fine. Can't speak to the durability of the Kevlar extensions though. It would also seem like a bonus that the modular Kevlar extensions are easily replaced if damaged. Bend or break the telescoping poles of the HT series and your in for a treat.





lone wolf said:


> They are very prone to getting hit.



I'm going to check both out tomorrow: thanks for the input thus far


----------



## hseII (Nov 6, 2014)

Has anyone tried the saw attachment that connects to a string trimmer?

My uncle has one for a Stihl that he bought probably 10-15 years ago, but I've never used it.


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 6, 2014)

hseII said:


> I'm going to check both out tomorrow: thanks for the input thus far


They sure come in handy.


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Nov 6, 2014)

You can take the head off an HT-101 and put it directly on a fs-130, or fs 90, or most any other Stihl trimmer. Two T-27 torx screws hold it. I have a HL-100 135* hedge trimmer. It's simply a fs-110 with the 135 degree hedge trimmer bolted on. It can (but isn't recommended) be swapped with the Ht-101 for trimming monster bushes. Better eat your wheaties.


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 6, 2014)

GrassGuerilla said:


> You can take the head off an HT-101 and put it directly on a fs-130, or fs 90, or most any other Stihl trimmer. Two T-27 torx screws hold it. I have a HL-100 135* hedge trimmer. It's simply a fs-110 with the 135 degree hedge trimmer bolted on. It can (but isn't recommended) be swapped with the Ht-101 for trimming monster bushes. Better eat your wheaties.


Yup.


----------



## hseII (Nov 8, 2014)

GrassGuerilla said:


> You can take the head off an HT-101 and put it directly on a fs-130, or fs 90, or most any other Stihl trimmer. Two T-27 torx screws hold it. I have a HL-100 135* hedge trimmer. It's simply a fs-110 with the 135 degree hedge trimmer bolted on. It can (but isn't recommended) be swapped with the Ht-101 for trimming monster bushes. Better eat your wheaties.


Thanks for the info


----------



## XSKIER (Nov 9, 2014)

I chose the KM 130 R with HT-KM attachment and extention. I rarely trim over ten feet up, consequently not much experience with the extentions. The main factor was that I wanted to be able to lock it in my trunk out of site while traveling (Avalanche).


----------



## wap13 (Nov 14, 2014)

Dont have much to add other than I have the 130r kombi and have not had any issues with it. I got it for the pole saw but I like planning ahead. Knowing it would be easily converted into many other tools should the need arise sold me on it.


----------

